# Grand Isle LA 5-05



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I was able to sneak away from my exam studies for the afternoon. With a looming exam and a wunderground weather report that dreams are of, this trip was a no brainer! I left Baton Rouge at 5 and was on the water around 8. I've got to get out on the water earlier! (The reds seemed to shut off around 10) At the launch, I was greeted to decent water. The water looked as muddy as some of my fall Port Sulphur trips, so I wasn't too detered. Clarity was a little over a foot, and the water was brown...rather than the clear greenish water that I fished in February. I'm not complaining because I was able to sneak up on fish big time. I fished north of the highway around oysters using a spoon fly. The fish that I caught were feeding and made for easy targets. Shrimp are definitely in the marsh...as well as hordes of Mullet (hate those things). I only landed two fish...a 6lber and a 4.5lber....That's all that I needed to make the trip worth the drive. It was really nice day on the water....oh yah...NO KNATS!!! 

I used the little boat today. It's a great boat for fishing shallow water. I like it better than the hobie. The hobie is too bulky and has loud hull slap...I could go on and on..I'll be getting rid of the hobie soon. I still don't have my skiff in order (platform is getting a 3" lift), but I don't mind using the yak.









Fish on!









The fish was feeding tight against a bank.









True Story









4.5lb









at 10:00 the fish stopped feeding and starting sitting on the bottom...arrggg.









Fishing west of the Miss. River is still open. Yall come on over while ya still can!  I think site-fishing for reds near the gulf is coming to a close as the water muddies. It's time to start heading north to the duck ponds and submerged grass...areas like Myrtle Grove, Lafitte, Golden Meadow, Pointe Aux Chenes, and Chauvin. Holler if yall come this way. I can assist with launch sites and get yall on the right track.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report and thanks for sharing  its always cool to see what you guys can do out in the cajun state  ;D but you left the house at 5 and are on the water by 8? :-/ man thats a looooong drive


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that drive is insane!! 6 hours on the road and 5 hours on the water [smiley=fun_84.gif] 

There's a kayak fishing tournament down there on May 15th so I was doing a bit of scouting. Had I not driven as far south, the closest marsh to Baton Rouge is at least 2 hours away...No good! ...New Orleans is a different story, but the marsh is still an hour from there (maybe a little less).


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a real fisherman. alot of driving but some nice reds


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Interesting report and nice couple of reds too!  You should have cast that croaker out and hooked up with something even bigger.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Atta boy! Gotta fish while you can. Good luck on your exams.

TRW


----------

